# Is there a Raw Talent in L.A.



## sideshow (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Y'all,

I checked out Raw Talent's web site and they look pretty amazing. Is there a similar company in Los Angeles, because I would prefer to work with someone local. I am looking for a company to take my shirt from idea to labeling and packaging. Any leads in the Los Angeles area would be appreciated!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are probably hundreds of screen printers in Los Angeles that can do high end work.

What kind of quantities per design are you looking to print?


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm sure you can find someone in L.A., but you would have to call around and perhaps visit them.

If you're not ruling out anyone out of state, a friend of ours prints and finishes our clothing lines. There link is INK SCREENS > Custom Screen Printing, Embroidery, Stickers, located in Portland Oregon. If you can't find anyone, try them, I believe they are still offering Free Shipping.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

holy cow! just drive down 6th st. in downtown la. every place there is a garment place. its gotta be one of the biggest garment districts in the nation.


----------



## b1aze5 (Mar 28, 2008)

i think i should do that, drive along 6th street.
haven't visited since 2003 -- i used to work in one of the
ladies apparel manufacturing company by Wall Street in 
downtown LA


----------



## b1aze5 (Mar 28, 2008)

those times i remember most manufacturer 
outsource their printing around vernon,
el monte, montebello, alhambra... surrounding areas

seldom in the garment or textile district itself...


----------



## FashionLab (Jan 18, 2007)

sideshow said:


> Hi Y'all,
> 
> I checked out Raw Talent's web site and they look pretty amazing. Is there a similar company in Los Angeles, because I would prefer to work with someone local. I am looking for a company to take my shirt from idea to labeling and packaging. Any leads in the Los Angeles area would be appreciated!


 
Hey - Thanks so much for the kind words! Good luck with everything.

Steve Taylor - Raw Talent


----------



## sideshow (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Rodney!
I was more interested in finding the people who will cut and sew, the way Raw talent takes it from concept, all the way to possibly serving as the online sales or wholesale provider. Does that make sense?


----------



## FashionLab (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey,

Yes we do cut & sew and we also do retail fulfillment.

Hope that helps you out 

Steve Taylor - Raw Talent

(678) 691 1085


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sideshow said:


> Hey Rodney!
> I was more interested in finding the people who will cut and sew, the way Raw talent takes it from concept, all the way to possibly serving as the online sales or wholesale provider. Does that make sense?


Check out Variant Art Merchandise&Apparels - I think they are in Los Angeles and do cut and sew.


----------

